# sugargliders, pygmy hogs, degus - scotland



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*NEW SHOP OPENED TODAY!!*

*EAST COAST EXOTICS*
*ABERDEEN*
*SCOTLAND*

we sell dumbo rats, degus, sugargliders, pygmy hedgehogs, sugargliders, chipmunks etc as well as a range of reptiles and themed gifts.

we are also due a delivery of striped grass mice and mediteranean lemmings!

you can find us at East Coast Exotics - Exotic pets, accessories & food - Home


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Good luck Jodie and Dave
from all at the Reptile Zone


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*a huge thankyou*

A huge thankyou to you guys!!

If it wasn't for all your help we wouldn't be open at all after all the mess peregrine left us in.

Say 'Hi' to austin stevens for me and don't let andy forget to get me a signed book.

thanks again.

XXX


----------



## peterdubh (Mar 1, 2007)

good luck!! you cant keep sugar gliders outside can you? if not any chance that you would be able to get hold of some flying squirels? i am asking for my dad.

oh and if anyone knows were i can get a young raven or an egg that would be great.


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

PM'd you regarding flying squirrels.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

how much is everything?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

woooowwwww, i like the sugargliders, what do we need for them and how old do they live till? email [email protected] pelase!!!!!


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

can u get naked rats:O...i want a naked rat:'( lol and giant african pouched rats? for a friend?


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

klair328 said:


> can u get naked rats:O...i want a naked rat:'( lol and giant african pouched rats? for a friend?


probably. will check on monday and let you know.


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

andrew b 1 said:


> woooowwwww, i like the sugargliders, what do we need for them and how old do they live till? email [email protected] pelase!!!!!


 
email sent.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

good luck


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

long-eared hedgehogs now in stock!!!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*long-eared hedgehogs*

oh my god! they are soooooooo cute. i think i want to keep them all!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

andrew b 1 said:


> woooowwwww, i like the sugargliders, what do we need for them and how old do they live till? email [email protected] pelase!!!!!


Check out the Sugar Lumps forum, it will tell you all you need to know and more about gliders, as well as excellent info there are breeders on there who are knowledgable, experienced and care deeply about their animals. :smile:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

*gliders*



glidergirl said:


> Check out the Sugar Lumps forum, it will tell you all you need to know and more about gliders, as well as excellent info there are breeders on there who are knowledgable, experienced and care deeply about their animals. :smile:


 
don't know if you meant that the way it sounded but although we are a shop we do care deeply about all our animals and we are very experienced and knowledgeable - we breed our own gliders and hedgehogs and will provide any help and advice free of charge.

we do not simply 'flog' animals off to anyone and we have refused sale of sugargliders where we don't think they will be suitable for the person or that they will not be properly cared for.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah thx mate bit too pricy


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

andrew b 1 said:


> yeah thx mate bit too pricy


:bash: sugar gliders are worth every penny!!! :lol2:


----------



## fatcollared (May 5, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> :bash: sugar gliders are worth every penny!!! :lol2:


they ok with other animals? i got snakes and stuff u c.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Degu's!!! I always wanted one of these when I was younger! Kind of like giant gerbils arn't they??? Awww, I want one :mf_dribble:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

fatcollared said:


> they ok with other animals? i got snakes and stuff u c.


That depends on what you mean ok with other animals. You obviously wouldn't let out your suggies to play with your snakes, and you wouldn't want to let them run loose with live mice or anything like that. Suggies can be savage little critters and will kill mice if they're given the chance!


----------

